# MBTI/Jung vs. Instinctual variants/subtypes



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

After a bit of thinking and discussing with my friends for a bit, i've concluded that:

- The So variant can easily relate to Te and Fe, especially Extraverted ones (ExxJ)
- The Sp variant can relate to Si, but it's hard to identify...
- The Sx variant can easily relate to Fi (xxFP)

I'm not too sure on these yet, so let's discuss these :happy:


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

MessyJessie103 said:


> - The Sp variant can relate to Si, but it's hard to identify...


I've thought too that there might be correlations like this...

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...-mbti-instinct-variant-correlation-chart.html (I tried to google something like "instinctual variant mbti type correlation")

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ut-self-preserving-instinct.html#post14282730

My own post on being self-pres dom with inferior Si - (so yeah I'm back in the ENTP/inferior Si camp) the basic idea is that inferior Si makes the self-preservation instinct more labored/difficult and more prone to failure (I'm exhausted dealing with a lot of sp-concerns that require attention to detail or focus on body, and find it very hard to form/maintain habits/routines), but low Si doesn't actually preclude being a sp-dom.

What do you think, especially being sp-last and Si-aux? Do you find that you are naturally better at some sp concerns, and take care of them competently without having to obsess over them or be preoccupied with them?
Do you think an Fe-dom who is _not_ social-first might mistype as social-first?


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

coagulate said:


> I've thought too that there might be correlations like this...
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...-mbti-instinct-variant-correlation-chart.html (I tried to google something like "instinctual variant mbti type correlation")
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...ut-self-preserving-instinct.html#post14282730


Interesting chart and posts there. I can definitely agree with a lot of that.



> My own post on being self-pres dom with inferior Si - (so yeah I'm back in the ENTP/inferior Si camp) the basic idea is that inferior Si makes the self-preservation instinct more labored/difficult and more prone to failure (I'm exhausted dealing with a lot of sp-concerns that require attention to detail or focus on body, and find it very hard to form/maintain habits/routines), but low Si doesn't actually preclude being a sp-dom.
> 
> What do you think, especially being sp-last and Si-aux? Do you find that you are naturally better at some sp concerns, and take care of them competently without having to obsess over them or be preoccupied with them?
> Do you think an Fe-dom who is _not_ social-first might mistype as social-first?


Um, now that you've brought it up, i actually _have_ mistyped as So-first :laughing: i'm actually Sx/So, but all the stuff about Sx ppl and _sexuality_ kinda distracted me from the instinct's meaning, which is not all about things that are actually _sexual. _I'm a bit shy dealing with groups, kinda scared to say the wrong thing, so i'm much better off one-on-one. Still, i really value social values and all that, so i'm Sx/So.

Hmm, i've never gotten many chances to take care of my own physical needs because tbh the spoiled kid thhing went VERY far. I'm not completely against Sp, in fact, i'm usually the person making sure everything is in place for our safety and security when i'm with my friends. But i just prefer Sx and So more. So probably what you said, i just don't think about it too much.

Lol, you're back! Interesting perspective to share, being Si-inf and Sp-first. Will read it right after!


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

It is easy to confuse Fe with the Social instinct. Just shows how you have to know the whole person before you type them.


----------

